# Cheapest week from Developer all of Starwood as upgrade of resale stategy



## steve b (May 18, 2006)

Does anybody know what, where and how much the absolute cheapest Developer unit is?  I'm looking for a decent stategy to upgrade some voluntary resort resale purchases as a condition of  a new purchase so I can possibly get the annual star options associated with each  previous resale.
Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2006)

Hi Steve - I'm not sure, but other posters have posted that Vistana is the cheapest.  Note that the OP on this topic also posted that you can only bring one resale week in for each developer week purchased.


----------



## steve b (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Denise
Do you know how much Developer prices are at Vistanna?  Are there any eoy units?


----------



## Henry M. (May 18, 2006)

There was a discussion on Vistana pricing here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24079


----------



## duke (May 18, 2006)

The least expensive is Annual Low Season Cancun Single at $13,300.


----------



## CaliDave (May 18, 2006)

Possibly they still have some of the small 1bd 's at Desert Oasis?


----------



## jerseygirl (May 18, 2006)

Pre-Cancun, the PGA and Broadway Plantation were the cheapest.  Don't overlook the strategy of buying an EOY and bringing in one resale, then exercising your right to buy the other half of your EOY and bringing in a second resale.


----------



## EileenSRN (May 20, 2006)

I don't know what the MF in Cancun look like, but Broadway Plantation is a lot less than Vistana Villages or PGA. My EOY Gold Purchase was about $7500 in 2001.


----------

